# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نحوه مطالعه افراد فارغ از تحصیل از تابستان برای کنکور 96 !!!

## amir.tb92

سلام به همه دوستان
من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )

----------


## politician

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )


 براچی ازیه دانشگاه خوبی مث علم وصنعت انصراف دادی؟خواهشاشفاف سازی کن تابچه های رشته ریاضی بادیدبازتری به دانشگا برن

----------


## amir.tb92

> براچی ازیه دانشگاه خوبی مث علم وصنعت انصراف دادی؟خواهشاشفاف سازی کن تابچه های رشته ریاضی بادیدبازتری به دانشگا برن


خوب دلیل انصراف من مسایل مختلفی رو شامل میشه من سال 93 انصراف دادم و مسلما تو چند تا خط نمیشه توضیح داد اما تیتر وار میگم پایین البته ابن رو بگم انصراف من بخاطر این نبود که بیام تجربی ابن تصمیم بعدا گرفتم
1- متاسفانه من تو جو دبیرستان که زمان ما اکثرا مخصوصا شاگرد زرنگا میرفتن ریاضی منم رفتم ریاضی اشتباه بعدی من انتخاب رشته برق بود رشته خوبیه برق اما من خوشم نیومد 
2- بعضی مشکلات شخصی
3- میگم عدم علاقه به جو مهندسی
حالا من الان راضیم از انصرافم درسته به خاطر کنکور تجربی انصراف ندادم اما اگه مذرک کارشناسیمو میگرفتم به احتمال 90 درصد امکان تحصیل دوباره تو روزانه رو نداشتم و هزینه های زیادی باید می پرداختم
باز میگم دلایل من بیشتر شخصی بود تا اینکه بگم رشته برق مشکلی داره نه اصلا اینطور نیس .بعله در کل بازار کار به خصوص مهندسی راکد هس و کمی این کار و مشکل کرده اما کسی که بخواد کار کنه همیشه کار هس 
اصلا خصوصیت یه مهندس همینه که یا راهیو پیدا کنه یا اگه دید راهی نیس راهیو بسازه شعاره میدونم اما فاصله خیلی شعارا تا عمل گاهی کمی فکر و قدم برداشتنه

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط محمد کاملی


براچی ازیه دانشگاه خوبی مث علم وصنعت انصراف دادی؟خواهشاشفاف سازی کن تابچه های رشته ریاضی بادیدبازتری به دانشگا برن


انتظار این جوابو نداشتی..نه؟
.
.
.انتخاب رشته فقط بر اساس علاقه درونی.....وضعیت درآمد هر کس به رشتش مربوط نمیشه ..مربوط به خود فرده*

----------


## amir.tb92

[QUOTE=amir.tb92;837929]سلام به همه دوستان
من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )[/QUOTEا 
سوال من یه چیز دیگه بود دوستان لطف میکنین اینو جواب بدین؟

----------


## hamed70t

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )


منم مهندس برقم و از این رشته اصلا خوشم نمیومد و نمیاد ؛ قطعا موفق میشی ، سعی کن تو تابستون زیست ۱ و ۲ کامل بخون چون پایه ی پیش دانشگاهی هست

----------


## Armin80

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )


سلام توتابستون سعی کن زیست 1و2 رو بخوانی منظورم بیشتر خوندن خیلی تست تابستون نزن مگه برای کمی تسلط سعی کن شیمی فیزیک و ریاضی رو مرور کنی تو دروس عمومی برو سراغ عربی و ادبیات (مباحث قرابت ارایه وزبان فارسی) تو دروس عمومی تست فراموش نکن . تو تابستون اگه خواستی ازمون ازمایشی شرکت کن اما تو سال تحصیلی حتما برو ازمون ازمایشی(یا قلم چی یا گزینه 2 )تست های سنجش رو هم بزن پاییز سعی کن با برنامه ازمون ازمایشی پیش بو مرور کن تست بزن در کلام اخر زمین رو هم فراموش نکن نگو چون خیلیا میگن 0 بزن منم نخونم بخون برا تستم فقط ازمون ازمایشی رو بزن (منظورم فقط تو زمین ) تو بقیه درسام منبع بگیر اگه نمیدونی چی بگیری سرچ کن میاد اگه گیج شدی تو انتخاب منابع بگو بچه ها راهنماییت میکنن در عین حال حواست باشه حتما خودت منبع هاتو ببینی (منظورم اینه برو نمونه پی دی اف رو از سایت دانلود کن)

----------


## amir.tb92

> سلام توتابستون سعی کن زیست 1و2 رو بخوانی منظورم بیشتر خوندن خیلی تست تابستون نزن مگه برای کمی تسلط سعی کن شیمی فیزیک و ریاضی رو مرور کنی تو دروس عمومی برو سراغ عربی و ادبیات (مباحث قرابت ارایه وزبان فارسی) تو دروس عمومی تست فراموش نکن . تو تابستون اگه خواستی ازمون ازمایشی شرکت کن اما تو سال تحصیلی حتما برو ازمون ازمایشی(یا قلم چی یا گزینه 2 )تست های سنجش رو هم بزن پاییز سعی کن با برنامه ازمون ازمایشی پیش بو مرور کن تست بزن در کلام اخر زمین رو هم فراموش نکن نگو چون خیلیا میگن 0 بزن منم نخونم بخون برا تستم فقط ازمون ازمایشی رو بزن (منظورم فقط تو زمین ) تو بقیه درسام منبع بگیر اگه نمیدونی چی بگیری سرچ کن میاد اگه گیج شدی تو انتخاب منابع بگو بچه ها راهنماییت میکنن در عین حال حواست باشه حتما خودت منبع هاتو ببینی (منظورم اینه برو نمونه پی دی اف رو از سایت دانلود کن)


بنظرت کل پایه رو میشه جمعش کرد که از مهر با برنامه آزمونا رفت جلو؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amir.tb92

> سلام خوبی منم فارغ التحصیل رشته برقم
> ولی می خوام امسال واسه پزشکی بخونم
> خیلی برام فاصله افتاده من ورودی 88 ام
> بیا با هم بخونیم همو راهنمایی کنیم
> من بعد از ماه رمضون شروع می کنم
> اگر صفحه تو تلگرام داریم بیا یک گروه بزنیم با هم درس بخونیم چون قبول شدن تو پزشکی مثل زمان ما نیست می گن سخت تر شده
> من غصه ریاضی و زبانشو نمی خورم... غصه بقیه و زیست رو می خورم که نمی دونم .... بالاخره باید از یه جایی شروع کرد


چرا که نه خیلیم خوب میشه

----------


## Armin80

> بنظرت کل پایه رو میشه جمعش کرد که از مهر با برنامه آزمونا رفت جلو؟


اره میشه اگه خودت بخوای میشه البته نه حرفه ای حرفه ای اما اره میشه ببین برای تو ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی مروره اگه بخوای مطمعن باش هر کتابی رو یه ماهه مرور کرد برای زیست تابستان تو باید اول بفهمی اگه بحثی رو نفهمیدی برو تو سایت الا فیلم تدریسشو ببین اگه خیلی دلت میخواهد تابستان بیشتر زیست رو بخوانی میتونی با کلاس کنکوررایگان الا پیش بری مطمئن باش خواستن توانستن است

----------


## Healer

ایول رتبه 
با توجه به رتبه ‌و معدلت بچه درسخون بودی ها
این نشون میده در مورد همه ی دروس بجز زیست هیچ مشکلی نخواهی داشت درسته مطالب یادت رفته ‌اما با یکی دو دور ‌خوندن کاملا یادت میاد
در ‌مورد زیست باید حتما به ترتیب بخونیشون چون مطالب پیوسته و مرتبه 
از زیست دوم شروع کن زیاد عجله نکن تمومش کنی ‌میتونی از فاگوزیست برای تفهیم مطالب استفاده کنی
اگه دیدی هیچی نمی فهمی از مطالبزیست اول دبیرستانم یه دور روی کتابو بخون
چون زیستو اکثرا کم میزنن لازم نیست همشو بخونی مثلا از الان گیاهی یا ژنتیکشو حذف کن بقیه رو بخون
درسای دیگه تم تبدیل به نقاط قوت‌کن چون قبلات خوندیشون بلدی

----------


## Milad98

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )


*مهندسی برق که بهترین رشته ریاضیه
چی شد ول کردیش؟بحث علاقه بود یا بازارکار*

----------


## GUST

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )


واقعا مشکل چیه!؟ همه از رشته های ریاضی فرار میکنن!  :Yahoo (77): 
دارم نا امید میشم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## hamed70t

> چرا که نه خیلیم خوب میشه


اگه گروه زدین به منم بگین

----------


## amirhossein.a

آقا منم وضعیتم مثل شماست ، سال 93 کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبم هم شد 162.
دلیل انصرافم هم اینه که با مهندسی حال نکردم ، بیش از حد خشک و کسل آوره .
 الان هم تصمیم گرفتم انصراف بدم دوباره برای کنکور تجربی بخونم چند روزی هم هست شروع کردم اگه گروه می زنید تو تلگرام آدرسش هم بذارید اینجا تا به هم کمک بدیم.

----------


## sajad564

منم میخوام مهندس برق بشم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): (bargh dos  dalam :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## sajad564

> واقعا مشکل چیه!؟ همه از رشته های ریاضی فرار میکنن! 
> دارم نا امید میشم


چون بقیه خوششون نمیاد داری نا امید میشی؟؟جلل خاق... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> آقا منم وضعیتم مثل شماست ، سال 93 کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبم هم شد 162.
> دلیل انصرافم هم اینه که با مهندسی حال نکردم ، بیش از حد خشک و کسل آوره .
>  الان هم تصمیم گرفتم انصراف بدم دوباره برای کنکور تجربی بخونم چند روزی هم هست شروع کردم اگه گروه می زنید تو تلگرام آدرسش هم بذارید اینجا تا به هم کمک بدیم.


یعنی چی حال نکردم!!!!  :Yahoo (101):  من آرزو داشتم جای تو بودم!!!! ://///////////////////////////// سرمایه های مملکت همینجوری هدر میره!چون پولش کمه داری تغییر رشته میدی؟!

----------


## amirhossein.a

> یعنی چی حال نکردم!!!!  من آرزو داشتم جای تو بودم!!!! ://///////////////////////////// سرمایه های مملکت همینجوری هدر میره!چون پولش کمه داری تغییر رشته میدی؟!


اولا کی گفته پولش کمه؟ یه سری از بچه های دانشکدمون که از ایران می رن که وضعشون معلومه، اون هایی که هم اینجا می مونن رو هم دیدم و تقریبا بدون استثناء درآمد همشون تو 22 سالگی از پزشک متخصص بیشتره .
دوما اکثر آدما تو عمرشون از شغلشون و رشته ای که خوندن ناراضی ان فقط جرئت این که بگن اشتباه کردم و مسیرم اشتباهه رو ندارن ، تو همین دانشگاه شریف خیلی زیادن کسایی که به رشته های دیگه علی الخصوص رشته های انسانی علاقه مند اند اما به خاطر شهامت نداشتن یا حرف مردم هنوز با بی علاقگی ادامه میدن.
سوما وقتی که انصراف می دی باید هزینه ی تحصیلت رو پرداخت کنی پس منتی هم روی دانشجوی انصرافی نیست .

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )


*به به هم دانشگاهیه عزیز 

پیشنهاد من بهت اینه که زودتر شروع کنی , قائدتا فیزیک و ریاضیت خوبه و نباید مشکل خاصی داشته باشی برای همین تمرکزت رو بزار روی زیست دوم و سوم تا جایی که میتونی , آزمون آزمایشی هم شرکت کنی بد نیست فقط قلمچی نرو ...

سبک جدید کنکور با قدیم خیلی فرق داره , زیر ۳۰۰ شدن خیلی سخته اما غیر ممکن نیست , رقیب هات الان حداقل یک ساله که شروع کردن و تو برای زیر ۳۰۰ شدن باید نهایت تلاشت رو بکنی , از ۴ تا ۵ ساعت مطالعه شروع کن و سعی کن تا انتهای تابستون برسونیش به ۱۰ ساعت .*

----------


## amir.tb92

> *مهندسی برق که بهترین رشته ریاضیه
> چی شد ول کردیش؟بحث علاقه بود یا بازارکار*


صفحه اول همین تاپیک جواب دادم خلاصه وار همین سوال رو میلاد جان

----------


## amir.tb92

> *به به هم دانشگاهیه عزیز 
> 
> پیشنهاد من بهت اینه که زودتر شروع کنی , قائدتا فیزیک و ریاضیت خوبه و نباید مشکل خاصی داشته باشی برای همین تمرکزت رو بزار روی زیست دوم و سوم تا جایی که میتونی , آزمون آزمایشی هم شرکت کنی بد نیست فقط قلمچی نرو ...
> 
> سبک جدید کنکور با قدیم خیلی فرق داره , زیر ۳۰۰ شدن خیلی سخته اما غیر ممکن نیست , رقیب هات الان حداقل یک ساله که شروع کردن و تو برای زیر ۳۰۰ شدن باید نهایت تلاشت رو بکنی , از ۴ تا ۵ ساعت مطالعه شروع کن و سعی کن تا انتهای تابستون برسونیش به ۱۰ ساعت .*


خیلی آقایی ممنون از راهنماییات فقط قلمچی میگی چرا نرم؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> خیلی آقایی ممنون از راهنماییات فقط قلمچی میگی چرا نرم؟


*چون سوالای تخیلی میده و از طرف دیگه تقلب در سطح وسیعی توش انجام  میگیره که باعث میشه تراز واقعیت رو بدست نیاری , یه زمانی تراز ۷۰۰۰ برای  خودش ابهتی داشت اما الان به خاطر تقلب ها تراز بالایی حساب نمیشه ...  آزمون های تابستونش هم سوالاش از روی کتاب زرداش داده میشه ( البته منکر  این نمیشم که برنامه مطالعاتیش از همه موسسه ها بهتره )

راستی چجوری با رتبه ۸۰۰ برق علمو صنعت آوردی ؟؟!! سهمیه داشتی ؟*

----------


## amir.tb92

> *چون سوالای تخیلی میده و از طرف دیگه تقلب در سطح وسیعی توش انجام  میگیره که باعث میشه تراز واقعیت رو بدست نیاری , یه زمانی تراز ۷۰۰۰ برای  خودش ابهتی داشت اما الان به خاطر تقلب ها تراز بالایی حساب نمیشه ...  آزمون های تابستونش هم سوالاش از روی کتاب زرداش داده میشه ( البته منکر  این نمیشم که برنامه مطالعاتیش از همه موسسه ها بهتره )
> 
> راستی چجوری با رتبه ۸۰۰ برق علمو صنعت آوردی ؟؟!! سهمیه داشتی ؟*


یعنی چی سهمیه ؟؟ رتبه 800 منطقه یک سال 89 چه نیازی به سهمیس؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> یعنی چی سهمیه ؟؟ رتبه 800 منطقه یک سال 89 چه نیازی به سهمیس؟


*برو بچ برق دانشگامون رتبه های بهتری داشتن, ۲ تا از دوستان من که برق میخوندن پونصد خورده ای بود رتبشون ... حالا خیلی مهم نیست*

----------


## mmheidania

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من دانشجوی انصرافی مهندسی برقم واسه کنکور 96 دارم واسه تجربی میخونم از اونجا که واقعا زیست نمی دونم چیه و بقیه درسام 6 سال فاصله بوده (89 کنکور دادم ) خواستم ببینم برنامه طولانی مدت پیشنهادی و کوتاه مدت پیشنهادیتون چیا هس برام؟ مثلا تا کی کذوم پایه و درسارو تموم کنم موفق میشم چون من دندون پزشکی می‌خوام تبریز بشه که خوبه رتبه زیر 300 منطقه یک میخواد ممنون میشم نظر بدبن .( معدل کتبی 19.5 رتبه اون موقمم 800 )


*سلام.
دوست عزیز شما از دانش آموزان بسیار قوی کنکور هستید این باعث میشه برای هر هدفی که تو ذهنتون هست بتونید برنامه ریزی کنید و برای رسیدن بهش تلاش کنید. 
چیزی که همین ابتدای کار برای شما خیلی اهمین داره داشتن یه مسیر مشخصه. 
اول از همه نیاز به یه برنامه خوب داری که بتونه خیالت رو راحت کنه.
بعد باید با توجه به برنامت منابع و محتوای آموزشی مورد نیازت رو فراهم کنی.
بعدش آزمون و کلاسه.
آخرین چیز هم که مهم نیاز به مشاور داری که بتونی توی مسیر پیش روت کمکت کنه و بهترین راه حل ها رو بهت نشون بده.
موفق باشی*

----------


## سرباز کنکوری

سلام عزیزم منم دقیقا مث شما یعنی دانشجوی انصرافی و در حال خدمت مقدس سربازی هستم و برا کنکور96 تجربی دارم مهیا میشم.....

----------

